# BSNL banned by Youtube !!!!



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

We, Indian BSNL Broadband users having ip Range 59.x.x.x have been BANNED by *Youtube India* *in.youtube.com 
These users(ip 59.x.x.x) can access youtube through *uk.youtube.com
or through proxies like *www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php
We should start an online petiition or something to lift the ban.
GUYS PLEASE HELP ME OUT
Should we start sending mails?
I'm desperate.This is not the first time different sites have banned this ip range.Its time BSNL gave us new ip range(117.x.x.x to all).


----------



## adi007 (Aug 29, 2008)

dude it is not banned..
I have the same ip range


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> dude it is not banned..
> I have the same ip range


Are you sure:-
1.Do you use BSNL bradband?
2.Is your IP range *59.93.x.x* ?
3.Are you accessing *in.youtube.com

Cause a guy in this post has confirmed that its blocked- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=928673#post928673


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

I can access in.youtube.com


----------



## adi007 (Aug 29, 2008)

1.Yes
2.My ip range is 59.92.xxx.x
3.Yup i am


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe it is a DNS problem. I use openDNS


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> 1.Yes
> 2.My ip range is 59.92.xxx.x
> 3.Yup i am


Do you even read the posts properly??
I said IP range 59.*93*.x.x
Don't take it personally.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

I have this ip 59.93.x.x and its all fine. So that possibilty is also quashed 
I am sure it is a DNS problem.
Use openDNS


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I have this ip 59.93.x.x and its all fine. So that possibilty is also quashed
> I am sure it is a DNS problem


@rahimveron
Glad to hear it

Now my last query-
How is OpenDNS with BSNL and how do I enable it?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Just visit opendns.com and it will guide you in 3-Easy steps (Windows and Linux) and sab bhalo hoi jaabe  I hope i wrote that correctly


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 29, 2008)

Server not found
Firefox can't find the server at in.youtube.com.


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Just visit opendns.com and it will guide you in 3-Easy steps (Windows and Linux) and sab bhalo hoi jaabe  I hope i wrote that correctly


Great job Bhai.
And your bangali's good too.
+10 for you and your opinion.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

^  Anytime


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh!Oh!
Somethings definitly wrong.
Even with OpenDNS its not working.


----------



## raviramgopal (Aug 29, 2008)

Its not Working for me either.I even tried with OpenDns.Any suggestions


----------



## adi007 (Aug 29, 2008)

tkin said:


> Do you even read the posts properly??
> I said IP range 59.*93*.x.x
> Don't take it personally.



opps...my bad
in the first post u forgot to mention that...though u had mentioned it in the later posts 
again my bad...

I am using Open DNS since one month coz i was fed up with slow or no loading of sites..
Really BSNL must do something regarding  DNS


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

Any luck???
Confirmed-DOESN'T WORK WITH OPENDNS.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 29, 2008)

Working fine for me, BTW am on singtel DNS and i am an old subscriber too with 59.xx.xx.xx IP


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Working fine for me, BTW am on singtel DNS and i am an old subscriber too with 59.xx.xx.xx IP


How many times shall I mention its not 59.x.x.x
ITS 59.*93*.x.x


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh i should have posted a screenie came then itself to quench the doubting thomases in here...

Please take a look at *i34.tinypic.com/s2bfrm.jpg


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Ahh i should have posted a screenie came then itself to quench the doubting thomases in here...
> 
> Please take a look at *i34.tinypic.com/s2bfrm.jpg


Convinced.Sorry, my bad.
Just incase 1.Which is your ISP(is it BSNL?)?
(If not then it's BSNL that's causing it.)
2.What's your DNS server?
Should I visit the Orkut broadband community?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 29, 2008)

Its BSNL.

Am on singtel DNS (165.21.83.88 and 165.21.100.88 )

And i am connected through 59.93.0.1 access-concentrator


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Its BSNL.
> 
> Am on singtel DNS (165.21.83.88 and 165.21.100.88 )
> 
> And i am connected through 59.93.0.1 access-concentrator


So its my local BSNL provider(Kolkata) thats causing it.If not fixed by next week I'll call them up and really gonna give them something to remember. This is really bugging me.
Could you confirm whether this page is accessible- www.filehippo.com ?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 29, 2008)

*www.filehippo.com/ not resolving for me


----------



## RandomNumber (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a class A ip address from bsnl and had been experiencing the same problem.

The problem is with the bsnl dns servers, I resolved the hostnames with bsnl dns servers and open dns and got different results.

Switching to open dns should resolve the problem.

===================
with bsnl dns servers
===================
G:\>nslookup www.youtube.com
Server: ns1.bsnl.in
Address: 218.248.240.23
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: youtube.l.google.com
Address: *208.117.236.75*
Aliases: www.youtube.com

G:\>nslookup in.youtube.com
Server: ns1.bsnl.in
Address: 218.248.240.23
*** ns1.bsnl.in can't find in.youtube.com: Server

==============
with opendns
==============
G:\>nslookup www.youtube.com
Server: resolver1.opendns.com
Address: 208.67.222.222
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: youtube.l.google.com
Address: *208.65.153.238*
Aliases: www.youtube.com

G:\>nslookup in.youtube.com
Server: resolver1.opendns.com
Address: 208.67.222.222
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: youtube.l.google.com
Address: 208.65.153.238
Aliases: in.youtube.com


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

Open Questen:-

DOES ANY OTHER BSNL USER CAN NOT ACCESS:-
1. *in.youtube.com
2. www.filehippo.com

Please Reply Immedietly.


----------



## RandomNumber (Aug 29, 2008)

tkin said:


> Open Questen:-
> 
> DOES ANY OTHER BSNL USER CAN NOT ACCESS:-
> 1. *in.youtube.com
> ...


 
Dude, give me your dns server ips


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2008)

RandomNumber said:


> Dude, give me your dns server ips


They are:-

Primary-61.1.96.69

Secondary-61.1.96.71


----------



## RandomNumber (Aug 29, 2008)

I can access your second dns server, and got the same results as with my bsnl servers

G:\>nslookup www.youtube.com
*** Can't find server name for address 61.1.96.69: Query refused
Server:  pun3lgn-a.sancharnet.in
Address:  61.1.96.71

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    youtube.l.google.com
Address:  *208.117.236.72*
Aliases:  www.youtube.com

switch to opendns and type _nslookup www.youtube.com_ in cmd
You should get different results and be able to access it


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

I just looked up uk.yahoo.com, www.youtube.com and in.youtube.com.
Seems the DNS servers fail for the last one and in case of the 2nd one the site(www.youtube.com) redirects me to in.youtube.com and so it fails.
Can access youtube only through the first one(uk.youtube.com) and setting the site preference to worldwide(www.youtube.com) from there so it doesnot redirect me.Still can't access my account as its in in.youtube.com.

BANGING MY HEAD AGAINST WALL.
Thanks for the help-RandomNumber.
What do you think? Should I call BSNL-Kolkata and ask them?


----------



## RandomNumber (Aug 30, 2008)

tkin said:


> I just looked up uk.yahoo.com, www.youtube.com and in.youtube.com.
> Seems the DNS servers fail for the last one and in case of the 2nd one the site(www.youtube.com) redirects me to in.youtube.com and so it fails.
> Can access youtube only through the first one(uk.youtube.com) and setting the site preference to worldwide(www.youtube.com) from there so it doesnot redirect me.Still can't access my account as its in in.youtube.com.
> 
> ...


 
Did you try them with opendns?
After switching to opendns you can also try flushing your local DNS cache by "Local area connection status->support tab->Repair"


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

Silly questen:-
Do I need to restart PC after switching to openDNS? cause I didn't and after switching still same problem occured.
P.S-I flushed my DNS cache several times> ipconfig /flushdns
No luck.Think should wait.


----------



## RandomNumber (Aug 30, 2008)

tkin said:


> Silly questen:-
> Do I need to restart PC after switching to openDNS? cause I didn't and after switching still same problem occured.
> P.S-I flushed my DNS cache several times> ipconfig /flushdns
> No luck.Think should wait.


 
No, you don't need to reboot.
If everything is done correctly, on doing a dns lookup you should see..:

G:\>nslookup www.youtube.com
Server:  *resolver1.opendns.com*
Address:  208.67.222.222
Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    youtube.l.google.com
Address:  *208.65.153.238*
Aliases:  www.youtube.com


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

RandomNumber said:


> No, you don't need to reboot.
> If everything is done correctly, on doing a dns lookup you should see..:
> 
> G:\>nslookup www.youtube.com
> ...


Will do it again now.
One last questen-CAN YOU ACTUALLY OPEN THE SITE 
(*in.youtube.com) IN A WEB BROWSER?(The top of the page should show *India:English* or something like it)
Also state your IP range(59.93.x.x/117.x.x.x/Other)-Need to verify whether I'm being blocked.


----------



## RandomNumber (Aug 30, 2008)

My ip starts from 117.*.*.*
and
*img299.imageshack.us/img299/3093/youtubedn3.jpg


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

RandomNumber said:


> My ip starts from 117.*.*.*
> and
> *img299.imageshack.us/img299/3093/youtubedn3.jpg


That's it then.
Final Conclusion:-
YOUTUBE INDIA IS BLOCKING 59.93.x.x but not 117.x.x.x.
Other users have confirmed it.Mailed them(service@youtube.com).Waiting for reply.


----------



## peace007 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm facing same prob  I can't access Youtube from yesterday ( 29.8. 08 ) plus filehippo have stopped working for me for over a month now , says access to it denied  I've BSNL net connection btw .

any suggesstions ?


----------



## icebags (Aug 30, 2008)

pictures say a thousand words .....

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/3554/ytdf2.jpg


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2008)

I called BSNL today - they said the DNS servers were being updated causing the problem and *IT HAD BEEN FIXED*
No need to continue thread.
Big thanks to all who posted.


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

^^
asking BSNL guys... ? 
r u serious? BSNL guys are perfect n00bs..........don't ever dare to talk to them
instead talk to youtube tech support people


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2008)

tkin said:


> We, Indian BSNL Broadband users having ip Range 59.x.x.x have been BANNED by *Youtube India* *in.youtube.com
> These users(ip 59.x.x.x) can access youtube through *uk.youtube.com
> or through proxies like *www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php
> We should start an online petiition or something to lift the ban.
> ...



Y always i see a thread on BSNL being banned by so & so website..such as RS 
*Bandwidth Signal Nahi Lagta*....


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2008)

That's not true always, BSNL guys here(Kolkata-New Alipore) are very responsive.
I called them, then they put me on hold and gave the call to an engineer who heard the case and told me to call an hour later.So I did and they explained the situation to me.
I also mailed Youtube at (service@youtube.com).Still no reply as of today.

And about RS some one in India attempted to hack their database for User Name and Pass ad the server automatically banned the whole 59.x.x.x range for some time.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

^Hi, seems we both are neighbours


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 1, 2008)

even i can


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Hi, seems we both are neighbours


Not exactly, I live near Tollygunje. Since BSNL Kolkata headquarter is the New-Alipore exchange so I call them whenever I need any info about Broad-Band.Only they have qualified engineers to respond to this kind of situations always.

Anyway nice knowing someone living in City of Joy.


----------



## nijju_31 (Nov 2, 2008)

its not just kokatta it doesnt work in chennai too . . i access th uk.youtube thing


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2008)

nijju_31 said:


> its not just kokatta it doesnt work in chennai too . . i access th uk.youtube thing


Its fixed on my end.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2008)

lol @ the title


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 6, 2008)

Youtube can never ban BSNL, else they will lose big Indian market.


----------

